# how 2 upload pix to our album?



## Pisis (Nov 9, 2005)

i have some interesting pictures scanned and can go them uploaded but don't know where and how's the criteria.

any assistance would be helpful. 

Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

As far as I know there isn't any. JPEG/JPG files are best other than that there are no size Criteria that I know of.


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

I just uploaded a picture of a Matilda tank in the WW2 amour section and that was 4meg pixels Jpeg and it took it OK so there is no size limit Pisis that I know of.
Mind you when you open the picture you have only a one thirds view (its a big Picture)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

You cant upload bitmaps....maybe thats the problem...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

i also believe there's a 10,000x10,000 pixel limit..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah but 10,000x10,000 is extremely, and i mean extremely rare...I thnk the biggest ive seen was about 24,000 by abouit 18,000 but I havent seen anything alse above 10,000...unless i make it above that on photoshop


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

i'd need 10,000x10,000 pixels if i was gonna take a pic of my..........house


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

I know what you was gonna say, tand the only reason it would have to be 10,000x10,000 pixels is so you could see it  Now where that picture of Brett Lee in a dodgy position, I see a crappy photoshop moment coming on...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

You gotta learn to stop doing it in public lanc...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Very bad photoshopping I might add CC.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

Howzat!


----------



## Crippen (Nov 11, 2005)

I just wanna change me avatar and stuff.... what am I doing wrong....keeps telling me everything is too big? sad girl....in need of elp!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

Just go onto Paint, or some program like that and shrink the pic until it is small enough


----------



## Pisis (Nov 12, 2005)

Uhoh... I wanna know, WHERE to upload it! Not what is the max. file size etc... Maybe a wrong explanation...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

Pisis. Go into the album. Then choose one of the albums, in the top left under the menu there should be an upload picture button. Click the button, choose which album to put it in and a decription (and title). Choose the file and click upload.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Howzat!



That's a *silly point* to make


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

oh god here we go...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

What? Have I *slip*ped up?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

dude, you just stepped over the *boundary*

what, it's all i could think of


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

It *seams* to me that this pun war is *swinging* in my favour


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

it would appear you've *caught* me off *guard*..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

*Four* the first time ever, it appears i've *run out* of puns.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

that'll put quite a *crease* in your reputation..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, and it runs right down my *bodyline*, mainly in the short*short leg* area.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

you should go to hospital for that, it sounds *clinical*, maybe they'll send a *maid in*

yes i know it should be maiden but what're you gonna do.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm bowled over by the amount of bad puns and spam on this thread


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

That was *out* of (batting) order.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 15, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> Pisis. Go into the album. Then choose one of the albums, in the top left under the menu there should be an upload picture button. Click the button, choose which album to put it in and a decription (and title). Choose the file and click upload.



Thanks mate!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

CC that was well below your (batting) average..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

No problem Pisis. Lanc, you and CC are getting well out of order...
Plus I have had enough of bad puns.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

they're not that bad


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

They couldn't get any worse...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

isn't that what puns are about.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

yes... but it doesn't mean much. They are getting closer and closer to the line...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

close enough to have to use the 3rd umpire??

sorry, had to be done.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

it has gone to ask the audience...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

i say keep the bad puns........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

I know I am useless don't worry...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

oh that was a pun? sorry it was so bad i didn't realise  we were kinda focusing on cricket puns i believe though, feel free to come to the crease with any........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

If I did I'd be out for a duck...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

that's more like it, see, it's fun.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

That reminds me, I need to go to googly and look for some pictures of Shane Warne.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

mmm, glad you're doing it, that one's got me *stumped*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

You really went for the full toss with that pun.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

i don't get you, are you trying to put the yorkshire on me??

proberly better explain this one, people from Yorkshire were said to be very deceptive, so if you put the yorkshire on someone, you're baisically trying to trick them, which is how the term "yorker" came about


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

No, but Im feeling a bit edgy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

is it 'cos you keep getting teased about your square leg?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Its no better for you and your short leg.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

don't mention that, it makes be a bit TESTy...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry, but if theres a gap in the field ill go for it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

But you pulled your shot and it dropped for the man at square leg...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

it's becoming too much like actuall cricket to be puns


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps you should bale out of the discussion then


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

wow, that one was almost seamless......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

and CC brings out the yorker...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I tried, but im having problems with my run up. I feel the pitch is getting a little dry now, dont you?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

There is still some spin in it but the light is fading fast...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Better get the night watchman in...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

I was thinking about getting the umpire light metre in, looks like bad light to me, only an over or so until the close of play due to bad light I think...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

i think it's time to bale.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

The umpire has signalled bad light and has removed the bales, play will continue another day...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

what's this, a streaker


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Some people are on they pitch, they think it is all over, it is now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

wrong sport, i win


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Doesn't matter, some people were still on the pitch... anyway you were bowled out a while ago...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

what do you mean, i was tossing balls off all over the place


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Really, I thought CC got you with a Yorker, or were you to busy playing ball to notice...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Before play someone told me to break a leg, so i did and bowled him with a slow leg-break to smash off stump.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

before being fined you entire match fee for an excessive appeal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

I thought I *Warne*d you about that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

the only warning you've ever given me was about my farmer GILES......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh come on, I gave you plenty of LEEway...


----------

